# Local Water



## Benniee (14/7/10)

Does anyone have any recent data from Hunter Water about the typical composition of what they are supplying? I've contacted them a couple of times via email and don't get a lot of info. 

They have some current water quality reports on their websites, but they don't list all the ions that are relevant to brewing.

A long while back I posted a thread about Newcastle water - see here. I attached the typical composition info I had at the time, and it's still the only info I have. It was published/released back in 05-06.

Benniee


----------



## shmick (14/7/10)

Benniee said:


> Does anyone have any recent data from Hunter Water about the typical composition of what they are supplying? I've contacted them a couple of times via email and don't get a lot of info.
> 
> They have some current water quality reports on their websites, but they don't list all the ions that are relevant to brewing.
> 
> ...



G'day Bennie

Does the Annual Water Quality Report 2008/2009 page 25 (via the link above) have what need?


----------



## goldstar (14/7/10)

Here is a link to Hunter Water's monthly reports.  

Thanks for resurrecting this topic. I was searching only the other day for what the local lads do with their water.


----------



## Benniee (14/7/10)

shmick said:


> G'day Bennie
> 
> Does the Annual Water Quality Report 2008/2009 page 25 (via the link above) have what need?



I did check out the annual report, but page 25 doesn't list off any calcium or magnesium, and doesn't really call out specific parameters for each water source like the typical composition table did.

But the link to the monthly reports page did have an updated composition table - which appears to have been updated on June 2009. Quite a bit more recent than the one I have, and the figures look like they haven't shifted a great deal.

Attached is the typical comp. table I was able to dig up. 

View attachment Typical_Comp_Chart_1_July_04_to_30_June_09.pdf


Benniee


----------



## alford_j (26/10/10)

Gents,

After hearing Keith speak on water chemistry last meeting, I was hunting for the additional info he was going to post but couldn't remember where he said he would post it. Anyone else come across it?

Alfie


----------

